# Pellet stove turned "smoke generator"



## loosegravel (Mar 3, 2020)

Here's a couple of pictures of an old Whitfield Pellet stove that I turned into a smoke generator. I installed a 200 ohm rheostat on the power to the exhaust fan so I could turn the speed way down. I also modified one of the side windows on the door so that I could have a sliding air vent. This was also needed to reduce the air flow through the fire tray, thus not allowing the pellets to just smolder and not catch fire. I haven't measured the temperature of the exhaust yet, but I can put my hand on the exhaust pipe with no problem. More pictures to come of the fully insulated "cooking vessel".


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 3, 2020)

Very cool, what a great idea, love your work with that. 

Would be perfect for cold smoking bacon.


----------



## loosegravel (Mar 3, 2020)

I hope to experiment with cold smoking a lot of foods. But the main object is to make something that I don't have to baby-sit. I want to be able to walk away while this thing is just smoking away like nobody's business. I'll post some pictures of the fully insulated cooking vessel that I build too.


----------

